

Ask HN: Opinion on reverse social data model. - phlux

For some years I ahd had this tiny idea for a reverse social data model (For obvious reasons, it cannot become a goliath like FB etc - but I wanted feedback on the concept):<p>Reverse Social Data Model:<p>Executive Summary:<p>Social Networks represent an online representation of user profile data which is presented in either a customizable or standardized format for consumption by others.<p>These profiles are created through the process of a user filling in data about themselves into the data-model of the site they subscribe to.<p>Every profile currently exists/comes to existence in this manner.<p>A reverse social data is based on a standard set of named fields. These named fields reside in a personally controlled profile blob which has a schema based on an open schema standard.<p>The user has full control over which fields are available to the public, to which sites, to which user roles on that site.<p>You would sign up for a community then in the process of creating your profile - check the fields from your profile which would be displayed in that community.<p>This would allow for you to maintain local control of all personal profile data and to be able to customize profile displays across varied sites.<p>Further, it would allow you to monitor reads of all fields from any site. Cut off sites completely - and be able to confirm that when an account was removed from a site, that your data was no longer available to that site.<p>An open standard would be created that would dictate the available profile fields.<p>---<p>Just a thought, wanted a little feedback on it...
======
minalecs
one issue as site owner is why would I use your service and not just stick
with Facebook login. Facebook give me access to everything I need. I have no
reason to go with your service. If and only if you got some huge traction
would I need to implement your service, but your whole idea is based off the
idea that people want to use your service to login/authenticate to my site.

------
Animus7
Sounds like Diaspora with a new name to me.

~~~
Skywing
isn't Diaspora just another social networking site, similar in function to
Facebook? I've used Diaspora, and I think what the OP is describing is a
little different. Sounds like the OP is describing something like FB, in the
sense that it's a central spot for your personal info, but for the purpose of
using it to supplement other websites that would use the service. So, if you
ever wanted to leave other sites, you'd just block access to your personal
info on it and the site would be left with nothing that you gave it, for
example. Or, you change personal info once on the main site, and it is
reflected across all sites using the service.

I think it sounds kind of neat, but it may be a little complicated to use for
the average crowd. Also, whats in it for other sites if they allow people to
sign up using a service like this? Doesn't sound like a very good trade off.

